# Working Permit To Work In Cyprus?



## craigchong20 (Aug 26, 2008)

Working Permit To Work In Cyprus?
I am looking for Training/HR/Administration related job in Cyprus (Limassol or Nicosia) and i have send out applications to many companies. Some companies replied me and mentioned that i need a work permit to work in Cyprus. I am wondering whether the employer will apply for a work permit or i have to apply a work permit from the Government of Cyprus? 

I am not an EU Nationals. I graduated with a MSc in Human Resources and have 7 years working experience in HR. Any advise where should i start. What is the Current Job Market After Cyprus become EU Members?

Appreciate if anyone can help.

Thanksin advance
Craig


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

You will need to obtain your own work permit. I suggest you contact your embassy in Cyprus and ask how you go about obtaining one as the process will vary depending on your passport.


----------

